# Which types are the most easy-going, chilled out, good-humoured, least moody?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Which types are the most easy-going, chilled out, good-humoured, least moody?

Would you say ESTP? I did meet one ESTP girl (she did the test) in a job skills course, she was a bit tomboyish and seemed really cool.

Which the least? ISFJ? I know a couple of ISFJs who can be really moody.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone can be moody, given the right circumstances. Generally the Perceivers are more relaxed than Judgers.
TPs are not easily hurt, so they will most likely be most in line with your description.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Sociopaths.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I think your question is more in line with enneagram typing. 3s, 6s, and 9s are the most "chill".


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> I think your question is more in line with enneagram typing. 3s, 6s, and 9s are the most "chill".


6s are chill? I'm a stressbomb.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

There's a well-established fifth temperament dimension that isn't included in the Myers-Briggs typology and is often referred to as "neuroticism" (although it isn't a psychological disorder). The Big Five/SLOAN typology labels it Emotional Stability and refers to the two poles as Calm and Limbic. Being Limbic on that dimension tends to be associated with, among other things, anxiety/worry-proneness; emotional sensitivity/volatility; proneness to annoyance/irritation; self-consciousness; and (sometimes) depression. I'm Limbic, and it makes me less of a cucumber than some of my fellow INTJs.

For more on that issue (including links to a couple tests), see this post.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I guess I'm pretty chill, according to the tests @reckful linked.

Similarminds Test:


Extroversion||||||||||34%Orderliness||||||||||||||56%Emotional Stability||||||||||||||||64%Accommodation||||||||||||48%Inquisitiveness||||||||||||||||||||88%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Orderliness* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.
*Emotional Stability* results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Accommodation* results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.
*Inquisitiveness* results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.


Your *Global5/SLOAN type is RCOEI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive

*
Outofservice.com Test:

*Openness to Experience/Intellect*
High scorers tend to be original, creative, curious, complex; Low scorers tend to be conventional, down to earth, narrow interests, uncreative. *You enjoy having novel experiences and seeing things in new ways.* (Your percentile: 93) 

*Conscientiousness*
High scorers tend to be reliable, well-organized, self-disciplined, careful; Low scorers tend to be disorganized, undependable, negligent. *You are well-organized, and are reliable.* (Your percentile: 64)

*Extraversion*
High scorers tend to be sociable, friendly, fun loving, talkative; Low scorers tend to be introverted, reserved, inhibited, quiet. *You probably enjoy spending quiet time alone.* (Your percentile: 12)

*Agreeableness*
High scorers tend to be good natured, sympathetic, forgiving, courteous; Low scorers tend to be critical, rude, harsh, callous. *You are neither extremely forgiving nor irritable.* (Your percentile: 44) 

*Neuroticism*
High scorers tend to be nervous, high-strung, insecure, worrying; Low scorers tend to be calm, relaxed, secure, hardy. *You probably remain calm, even in tense situations.* (Your percentile: 18)


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> 6s are chill? I'm a stressbomb.


That stress is what makes you chill.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJs are probably the least moody and most good-humoured.
INTJs just don't have an interest in influencing or controlling other people, and we tend not to take things personally. We are focused on ourselves and tend to have a live and let live attitude. However easy going and chilled out? Well we always have high expectations and tend to be perfectionists. If someone is perceived as incompetent, will we be quick to point it out. Not to attack a person, but because inefficiency needs to be resolved.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Morn said:


> INTJs are probably the least moody and most good-humoured.
> INTJs just don't have an interest in influencing or controlling other people, and we tend not to take things personally. We are focused on ourselves and tend to have a live and let live attitude. However easy going and chilled out? Well we always have high expectations and tend to be perfectionists. If someone is perceived as incompetent, will we be quick to point it out. Not to attack a person, but because inefficiency needs to be resolved.


agreed. NT's seem to just don't give a fuck.

definitely the most chill, good humored, easy going, least moody.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

^ I'm aware of the Big 5. My Neuroticism/being prone to stress/ anxiety is high, and I suffer severe GAD and depression. People think I'm outwardly quite calm, but they don't often see the storm raging within.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Morn said:


> INTJs are probably the least moody and most good-humoured.
> INTJs just don't have an interest in influencing or controlling other people, and we tend not to take things personally. We are focused on ourselves and tend to have a live and let live attitude. However easy going and chilled out? Well we always have high expectations and tend to be perfectionists. If someone is perceived as incompetent, will we be quick to point it out. Not to attack a person, but because inefficiency needs to be resolved.


Interesting, because I think of INTJs as among the more intense, brooding, moody thinkers. Because you've got Fi as your tertiary, and INTJs can often have surprisingly turbulent emotions under the surface. They're also less likely to open up about what's bothering them.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

ExTP


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

The Nameless Composer said:


> Interesting, because I think of INTJs as among the more intense, brooding, moody thinkers. Because you've got Fi as your tertiary, and INTJs can often have surprisingly turbulent emotions under the surface. They're also less likely to open up about what's bothering them.


To some degree yes. But Fi is not visible outside and not in control. One tends to control it with Te, ie is this a valid response to the situation? What can I do to fix the situation? When upset we'll be silent and be busy figuring out a plan of what to do next.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Morn said:


> To some degree yes. But Fi is not visible outside and not in control. One tends to control it with Te, ie is this a valid response to the situation? What can I do to fix the situation? When upset we'll be silent and be busy figuring out a plan of what to do next.


True. Fi kinda will go to Fi first to control it - by asking, 'is it right of me to think or act this way?' We'd have to go way down to Te to be that detached, usually.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> 6s are chill? I'm a stressbomb.


I would describe myself as very chill. Very stable mood always (happy). Good-humored? Don't even know what that means, so will leave that one off for now.



reckful said:


> There's a well-established fifth temperament dimension that isn't included in the Myers-Briggs typology and is often referred to as "neuroticism" (although it isn't a psychological disorder). The Big Five/SLOAN typology labels it Emotional Stability and refers to the two poles as Calm and Limbic. Being Limbic on that dimension tends to be associated with, among other things, anxiety/worry-proneness; emotional sensitivity/volatility; proneness to annoyance/irritation; self-consciousness; and (sometimes) depression. I'm Limbic, and it makes me less of a cucumber than some of my fellow INTJs.


1. Do you think you are Limbic due to nature or nurture?

2. Which free Big Five test would you recommend?


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

emberfly said:


> 1. Do you think you are Limbic due to nature or nurture?
> 
> 2. Which free Big Five test would you recommend?


Decades of twin studies strongly suggest that genes account for around half (or more) of the kinds of relatively stable personality dimensions measured by the MBTI and Big Five, and there's more on that issue in this post. And on top of that, I had a very trouble-free childhood. So I suspect nature's the main factor in terms of why I ended up Limbic.

This post (which I linked to earlier in the thread) has links to the two online Big Five tests I'm currently pointing people to.


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

The only person in my life who fits this description is my father, and he's an ISTP ...


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Entp from what I observed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP enneagram 9w8


----------

